# Man charged for head-butting a building inspector



## mark handler

Milwaukee man charged with felony battery after allegedly head-butting a Lannon building inspector
https://www.jsonline.com/story/comm...nty-building-inspector-head-butted/724877002/
A 57-year-old Milwaukee man was charged Tuesday, June 19, in Waukesha County Circuit Court with felony battery to a county employee after he allegedly head-butted a Waukesha County building inspector in the village of Lannon last month. 
David Janczak was a worker at a home under construction when building inspector Bob Blankenheim paid a visit to the site and asked Janczak about the stonework they were doing, according to the criminal complaint.
Janczak became aggressive and verbally abusive and chest-bumped Blankenheim, the complaint said.  
As this went on, Blankenheim pulled out his phone to call police, which is when Janczak allegedly head-butted Blankenheim, knocking off his Bluetooth headset in the process.  
Lannon Police Chief Kevin Porter said Janczak was still belligerent when he arrived on the scene. The criminal complaint describes Janczak allegedly threatening to find out where Blankenheim lived and to run into Porter when he was off duty, implying that if it was Milwaukee, Porter would be "ground up in the street." 
Janczak has also been charged with a misdemeanor of disorderly conduct. Janczak's initial appearance in court is scheduled for July 2.  
If found guilty of both counts, Janczak could face up to 3½ years for battery and up to 90 days for disorderly conduct. He could also be fined up to $11,000 for the two charges. 
Janczak has three prior felonies in Milwaukee County. Two occurred in 2004 for driving a vehicle without the owner's consent and fleeing or eluding an officer in a vehicle. Janczak was also pleaded guilty in 2007 for a 2003 burglary of the Pass It On Club, a Milwaukee addiction recovery center.


----------



## cda

Moral to the story:::

Always wear your hard hat


----------



## ICE

cda said:


> Moral to the story:::
> 
> Always wear your hard hat


Not even.  Get out as soon as you detect danger.  The chest bump should have been the clue to leave.


----------



## fatboy

ICE said:


> Not even.  Get out as soon as you detect danger.  The chest bump should have been the clue to leave.



Exactly.......chest bump.........exit stage left.


----------



## ICE

The last time a person got physical with me I called the Sheriff dispatcher.  She sent two Iowa corn fed bruisers.    They told me that they have dealt with him before.  They got there quick and each went in with a ten cell flashlight.   I went to my next inspection and didn't hear any more about it.


----------



## JCraver

So 3 1/2 years plus 90 days for physically assaulting a public employee?  That's not much of a punishment..

Wouldn't have helped in the above situation but I'm lucky here, in a way - on every code enforcement call where I have to knock on a door, I take a cop with me.  Small town, enough officers to go around, it isn't a big deal.  But in a bigger town, where there aren't enough officers/they're busy all the time?  I don't think those departments have the guys (gals) to send to every CE complaint.  But you're supposed to go there and knock on the door?  And defend yourself if the resident gets physical, with an ink pen and a clip board?  Not me..

Sure, the thing to do is leave.  But what happens when things escalate before you can get gone?  I know what the answer _should_ be, but that's not the world today.


----------



## my250r11

We will double up with the Code Enforcement guys, but ones we know have criminal history we call dispatch for an officer or 2. We are allowed to carry concealed but our policy is strict and it doesn't allows deescalate the situation. It has stopped a lot of problems, since now the public thinks we all carry.


----------



## cda

Yep seems like a gun gets you more code compliance ??

Not sure why?


----------



## my250r11

Its not just our dept., all municipal employees that have a conceal permit can carry went into effect Jan. this year.


----------



## cda

my250r11 said:


> Its not just our dept., all municipal employees that have a conceal permit can carry went into effect Jan. this year.




YES !!!!!


----------



## ICE

my250r11 said:


> Its not just our dept., all municipal employees that have a conceal permit can carry went into effect Jan. this year.



Some years before I was hired, inspectors had badges.  A badge could increase the level of
respect shown to inspectors.


----------



## JCraver

ICE said:


> Some years before I was hired inspectors had badges.  A badge could increase the level of respect shown to inspectors.




Or it could get you shot.


----------



## my250r11

We do have and wear badges, but it can go either way on the respect.


----------



## JCraver

I have one but don't/won't wear it.  Just my opinion of course, but nothing good can come from carrying a badge if you're not a cop.


----------



## linnrg

I was issued a hand me down cop car for a short time (crown vic).  I would pull up to the jobsite and several times workers quickly ran into the woods.  On one job as I walked in I heard "what are the cops here for" and I just about got ran over by one guy headed for the hills as fast as he could go (he actually was known by me to be a criminal).  Went to the same job a few days later  and I asked if he had came back after I left - they said no he never came back nor the next day or the next - they suspected that he was once again in jail!

I would like a gun for those times I have found fresh bear sign on the sites.


----------



## Builder Bob

After wearing a badge in the fire service, I was always nervous when we had to be at work at the station at 645 am. The gas stations between my house and work were in bad parts of town and it was always an adventure when you climbed out of your car to pump gas.....Had a gun pulled on me once then the guy said sorry thought you were a cop --- reported to police - nothing ever happened with it.


----------



## mtlogcabin

We carry them in a small flip case along with city ID much like a detective. We only show them if asked.


----------



## north star

*$ ~ $*

Just curious here, but how many of you that actually carry
a concealed heater, would actually fire on someone
when a situation has escalated to a confrontational point ?
Would you just draw and fire, ...draw and warn, ...draw and
leave, other ?

In some jurisdictions, yeah it is coming to this !

*$ ~ $*


----------



## Msradell

Not that it's a desirable outcome but if you carry one you have to be ready to use it!  There's absolutely no reason to carry it if you wouldn't feel comfortable using it is a situation warranted it.


----------



## mtlogcabin

If you conceal carry the last thing you ever want to do is show the fire arm if there is not a serious threat to your or someone else's physically. Just showing a firearm can have many charges filed against you in many states. You should be well trained in the laws of your state along with how to use a firearm in various self defense situations prior to ever carrying one.
I also recommend you carry insurance for firearm carry

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com


----------



## Francis Vineyard

north star said:


> *$ ~ $*
> 
> Just curious here, but how many of you that actually carry
> a concealed heater, would actually fire on someone
> when a situation has escalated to a confrontational point ?
> Would you just draw and fire, ...draw and warn, ...draw and
> leave, other ?
> 
> In some jurisdictions, yeah it is coming to this !
> 
> *$ ~ $*


See post #3. 
The questions seems to follow the lines of Hollywood myths and wannabes.

Training: never shoot any living being to maim or injure, or fire a warning shot unless you are certain hitting your target and what's behind it.


----------



## JCraver

north star said:


> *$ ~ $*
> 
> Just curious here, but how many of you that actually carry
> a concealed heater, would actually fire on someone
> when a situation has escalated to a confrontational point ?
> Would you just draw and fire, ...draw and warn, ...draw and
> leave, other ?
> 
> In some jurisdictions, yeah it is coming to this !
> 
> *$ ~ $*




That's a question anyone who carries should hope to never have to answer in real life.  And no one can _really_ answer it until they are in a situation where it demands an answer.


----------



## tmurray

I find it upsetting that anyone would feel threatened to the point that they feel the need to carry a firearm.

I hope you all are staying safe out there!


----------



## cda

tmurray said:


> I find it upsetting that anyone would feel threatened to the point that they feel the need to carry a firearm.
> 
> I hope you all are staying safe out there!




I have been alone sometimes,

Looking for an exit door!!!!


----------



## Pcinspector1

I can't hardly keep my cell phone on my hip, a gun...probably go flying off and the one bullet that I'm allowed would discharge. Kinda scary thinking that that back hoe operator for the city could be packing? He turned the thing over last year.


----------



## Rick18071

My company does allow us to carry if I wanted too. Not a gun person, but woulded a mace sprayer be just as effective? I might ask to carry mace spray, mostly for dogs.


----------



## cda

Rick18071 said:


> My company does allow us to carry if I wanted too. Not a gun person, but woulded a mace sprayer be just as effective? I might ask to carry mace spray, mostly for dogs.




Bump up and get the Bear repellant, that way it is good for mosquitoes on up!!!

Just whatever you use, it will come back in your face also!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtlogcabin

Bear spray is not as effective as pepper spray for self defense.

*Pepper Spray: An effective self defense against humans*
Pepper spray is chemical, non-lethal, self defense weapons available for civilian use. The active ingredient in pepper spray is *oleoresin capsicum* — the same chemical in chili peppers that gives them their sting and irritating effects. When pepper spray is sprayed on the eyes and skin it causes:


Intense burning pain
Excessive tearing
Swelling of the eyelids
Temporary blindness
Difficulty breathing
These effects often last longer than 20 minutes, making pepper spray an extremely effective self defense weapon. It is so effective that, pepper spray is used by almost all police and some military units to subdue and incapacitate threats.

*Bear Spray: An effective deterrent in bear country*
Bear spray is similar to pepper spray but *is not *the same thing. Though they both contain the same active ingredient — oleoresin capsicum, bear spray contains a much *lower concentration. *

A typical pepper spray used for self defense will have an oleoresin capsicum (OC) concentration of about *10% or higher*. A typical bear spray has a oleoresin concentration of about *1 – 2 %.*

The goal of using bear spray is to scare off an attacking bear, not cause it to become incapacitated and incur serious pain. That’s why bear spray only requires a small amount of active chemical — just enough to irritate the bear and cause it to back off.

Studies have shown that bear spray is a very effective at reducing the number of bear attack in national parks.


FYI
Bear spray will discharge about 20 to 25 feet,  pepper spray about 10 to 12 feet


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Pcinspector1 said:


> I can't hardly keep my cell phone on my hip, a gun...probably go flying off and the one bullet that I'm allowed would discharge. Kinda scary thinking that that back hoe operator for the city could be packing? He turned the thing over last year.


Being facetious? Another myth for the most part:
"the vast majority of handguns manufactured in the last 100-years are certified as “drop safe.” Meaning, they have, in a laboratory, been loaded with a primed case and test dropped onto concrete from varying angles to determine if they will fire. The Department of Justice Height Standard is 1-meter + 1cm; states such as MA and CA have their own standards (of course.) Some firearms, however, are not drop safe. The old single action Colt revolvers we’re used to seeing in all the Hollywood westerns are on that list. It was common practice in those days to carry an empty chamber under the hammer to prevent an accidental discharge of the pistol should it be dropped and fall directly on the hammer. Along with those, there are pistols like the 1903 Colt .32, and the first batch of Colt 1911 pistols up until 1930, and then again from the onset of WWII till the Series 80 1911’s went into production. The old-style 1911 pistols can have an “inertia discharge”, meaning you drop the gun and it hits the ground in just the right way that the weight of the firing pin overcomes the firing pin spring pressure and strikes the primer of the chambered round. This is a very rare occurrence on a 1911, and is usually kept at bay by replacement of the firing pin spring every 4000 rounds, or so."
http://www.gunssavelife.com/accidental-negligent-discharges-guns-dont-just-go-off/


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Rick18071 said:


> My company does allow us to carry if I wanted too. Not a gun person, but woulded a mace sprayer be just as effective? I might ask to carry mace spray, mostly for dogs.


Depends, a family member is immune to mace and pepper spray.


----------



## JCraver

Rick18071 said:


> My company does allow us to carry if I wanted too. Not a gun person, but woulded a mace sprayer be just as effective? I might ask to carry mace spray, mostly for dogs.



If they already permit employees to carry a firearm then any policy that would say no to pepper spray is severely under thought.


----------



## my250r11

We are in the West, still lots of folks open carry and plenty of us love our 2nd amendment rights.  Some of these condemned houses with tweakers & drug dealers are pretty scary. Most of the time we will call PD to help, but you never know. 
Not everyone carries just cause they can. It is a choice and as stated above better know the laws & how to use if you are going to.

Few months back, after an inspection I was doing my notes and a teenager on a bike pulled a gun out of his coat and waved & pointed it at me. Thankfully that was all, Called PD by they time they got there they couldn't find him. Makes me watch more closely in that neighborhood.


----------



## Paul Sweet

I've been told that spraying a stream of hornet killer in somebody's face will stop them.


----------

